# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Giúp mik` với

## remcuaminhdang

hix...cho mik` hỏi với...mil` mới tạo một forum vbb4.0.5 theo hướng dẫn 
http://taichinh2a.com/forum/showthread.php?1054-HUONG-DAN-LAM-FORUM-VBB-MIEN-PHI-Co-hinh-minh-hoa-
nhưng không hiểu sao không post được bài, cứ ấn vào "Viết Bài Mới" là khung web lại trắng xóa.....bạn nào biết giúp mik` với.
Mik` Cám ơn

----------


## kimdung01

cái này là do hack mod của bạn ko phù hợp với phiên bản nếu bạn đã hack mod nào gần nhất
thì vô admin gỡ mod đó ra là đc thôi
nếu ko đc liên hệ chữ ký mình sẽ xem giúp bạn

----------


## hoanggiang212

mik` del mod hack đi rùi mà ko đc
mik` gửi trang web và njck admin vào mail bạn rùi, vào sửa giúp mik` nhé

----------


## bao245

mình đã test cho bạn rồi
không sao nữa, viết bài bình thường

----------

